

Ask HN: What are some current crypto-currencies? - darxius

What other crypto-currencies are there besides Bitcoin? Similarly, what are some of the well-established websites on which users can buy/sell the currency?
======
itsprofitbaron
Alternatives to Bitcoin:

LiteCoin - <http://www.litecoin.org>

NameCoin - <http://www.namecoin.info>

Freicoin - <http://www.freicoin.org>

IXcoin - <http://www.ixcoing.org>

BBQCoin - <http://www.bbqcoin.org>

PPCoin - <http://www.ppcoin.com>

SolidCoin - <http://www.solidcoin.info>

I0Coins - <http://www.i0coins.com>

NovaCoin

ByteCoin - <http://www.bytecoin.in>

GiestGeld - <http://www.geistgeld.org>

Tenebrix - <https://github.com/Lolcust/Tenebrix>

TerraCoin - <http://www.terracoin.org>

Fairbrix - <https://github.com/coblee/Fairbrix>

DevCoin

Coiledcoin

Rucoin - <https://www.rucoin.org/>

TimeKoin

\---

I’d say LiteCoin and NameCoin are probably the biggest alternatives in size
etc to Bitcoin.

~~~
darxius
Thanks for the list. I've installed the LiteCoin client on my macbook but I'm
having some connection issues. Troubleshooting now.

